# [SOLVED] Remote Desktop is missing!



## Chuckleluck (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to access my desktop with my laptop using Remote Desktop. However, when I followed the guide here, it said to go to Remote Desktop in the System Properties dialog box.
When I opened the System Properties box, I found no such field. Attached is a snipped picture of said dialog box.
This snipped picture was taken on my laptop, but I've checked on my desktop, and this dialog box is the exact same as the one on my desktop.
My question for the tech support community is: what happened to my Remote Desktop field?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop is missing!*

If you're trying to use the Win7 machine as the host it won't work because you don't have the correct version. I'd use teamviewer and bypass RDC all together. 

TeamViewer - Free Remote Access and Remote Desktop Sharing over the Internet


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Remote Desktop is missing!*

Hi-

"*OS*: Windows 7 Home Premium"

Windows 7 Starter and Home Premium do not support outgoing RPD connections, But they do support incoming RPD connections. Team Viewer would probably be the best alternative aside from upgrading to windows 7 Professional or Ultimate.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Chuckleluck (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Remote Desktop is missing!*

Thanks for the help. TeamViewer looks like a much better option than Remote Desktop anyway.


----------

